# Probably big enough



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Having a 20" jointer is nice, but I always kept thinking a little bigger never hurt. I always casually looked for something a bit bigger, but it had to be a Clement or American. 

Well, a friend who shares a similar affliction turned me on to a hot little number, which happened to be 30.:whistling

Just found and bought a 30" American jointer. Have to make a trip to upper mid state NY in a few weeks.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Got a couple more pics.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you refer to it as your Mighty Joint?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Gives me a hernia just looking at it:whistling

Nice pick-up, does that mean the 20" goes away?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

That's a big one....

Where in NY are you going to?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is 3200 pounds. 

I feel bad. I sold my favorite 8" clement to a friend and the 20 will probably stick around until I get my other 16" dialed in. 

Just south of Rochester.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

How hard is it to push 30" stock through that thing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> How hard is it to push 30" stock through that thing.


It isn't easy finding anything that wide or pushing something that wide either. 

Wax those tables.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

What type of work were jointers like that used for? I would expect any board you're using that is 30" wide is also at least 1.5" thick and several feet long. Trying to man handle boards that big on a jointer isn't very practical. Extra long would be far more useful than extra wide.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

J.C. said:


> What type of work were jointers like that used for? I would expect any board you're using that is 30" wide is also at least 1.5" thick and several feet long. Trying to man handle boards that big on a jointer isn't very practical. Extra long would be far more useful than extra wide.


Casket factories used a lot of 30 and 36" machines. 

I am going to make some of those lazy edge slab tables all the yuppies are spending crazy money on.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Casket factories used a lot of 30 and 36" machines.
> 
> I am going to make some of those lazy edge slab tables all the yuppies are spending crazy money on.


Warner's Custom Caskets

"_People are dying to get in them!_"


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have had two people ask me to make them a casket already.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have had two people ask me to make them a casket already.


I have a guy that's been dinking me around for payment for a while, whip one up with his name on it and my logo. :thumbup:


----------



## jdorpaudi (Nov 11, 2010)

that thing is a beast!!
how old is that? 
does it run?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jdorpaudi said:


> that thing is a beast!!
> how old is that?
> does it run?


It's 3200 pounds I don't think it can even walk let alone run.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jdorpaudi said:


> that thing is a beast!!
> how old is that?
> does it run?


Around a 100 years old, give or take a few. 
Needs a bit of love, knives, starter and a motor mount. 

Not much of a project really.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Around a 100 years old, give or take a few.
> Needs a bit of love, knives, starter and a motor mount.
> 
> Not much of a project really.


Are you going to keep this one?......


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

griz said:


> Are you going to keep this one?......


95% chance I will, unless I find a 36".....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 95% chance I will, unless I find a 36".....


Out of curiosity what do you use that big a jointer for?....

Truing up bridge timbers?....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That thing is gonna suck you in.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> I saw this on another site.
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/tls/4482042408.html
> 
> Tom


Some really cool old pieces that are seldom seen. 

25k is a lot of money.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I have no clue what any of the old iron is worth. 

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> I have no clue what any of the old iron is worth.
> 
> Tom


Value is funny. Common items seem the across the board, but the older and more specialized and rare something is, can make it really valuable to the right person. 
I just liked looking at all the pictures.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 25k is a lot of money.


Way too much for being way up here...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gonna pick this up tomorrow. Headed out at about 10pm tonight.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pics tomorrow?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You know it.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

wave on your way past me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

chris klee said:


> wave on your way past me.


I am not going to Delaware.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am not going to Delaware.


I guess if your waving to people hundreds of miles away, give me a wave too, I'm just south of Rochester by about 1200 miles.

Sell me the 16 if you want.:whistling

Only found a 10" and holding out for a 12


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

home, unloaded sort of and I am ready for bed. Maybe slept 5 hours since 7 am Friday morning. Put 1300 miles on since 11 PM Friday night. Had the Fort Plain cops called out to one machine pick up. 

It rained hard on the way home. Cleaned off the jointer fairly well.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What did the cops want?


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

The first step is admitting you have a problem!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Magic starts happening tomorrow, I'm guessing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll probably clean the tables up tonight.:whistling


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

You should open a museum.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I really shouldn't be cruising CL.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The little Wallace is an 8" machine, 4 knife skewed head, it is gear drive direct drive.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Get the darn kids offa your stuff.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

We're the cops called on you, or did you have to call them?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> We're the cops called on you, or did you have to call them?


Kind of both. It was a messed up deal picking up that band saw.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Is that an American "Snowflake"? 
Very cool score!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is a y20 "snowflake" I just picked it up for a guy in CA that bought it. 

It is nice, heavy, good to look at, capable, but I don't think I would pay the money they get for them, especially all redone. 

I am looking forward to getting the Bentel UWW, that was in the middle of the group up and running.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

So, you went to pick up a band saw that someone else bought, & the owner called the cops?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Railman said:


> So, you went to pick up a band saw that someone else bought, & the owner called the cops?


After he helped load it too. It was a very interesting afternoon.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

De rusting the tables.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Where's the elbow grease?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Where's the elbow grease?


There will be some. Just not as much and way less dust.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> After he helped load it too. It was a very interesting afternoon.


I'm confused.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I'm confused.


Yeah, me too, still.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Little progress


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tables shine...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ooooo shiny.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They have some staining and a little pitting, must have been under a roof leak or had some sort of fabric laying on it for a while. They are not bad for 100 years old.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Staining?? pitting!!?

Toss it. Can't have that in the shop :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Bondo and glaze will take care of those pits. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That machine is gonna suck him in and spit him out. Then we can have Darcy Burgers.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

No thanks, I'm on a strict "No Darcy Burger" diet.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Bondo and glaze will take care of those pits.
> 
> Tom


Not on the table surface.

Yes on the places filler has chipped off the castings.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It may be a while, I have to have a set of gibs made for it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Pouring your own?


Sure am.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This all sounds like too much fun.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd like to hear about the bearing pour.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> I'd like to hear about the bearing pour.


He does it all the time. Darcy is good... Real good when it comes to these old machines.

Hey Darcy, just thought about this. Maybe you should start out each of your video's with "don't try this at home". I can't believe that you can get a belt drive machine to look that good again.:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will take some pictures of my set up. 

I will be pouring these vertical, one half at a time. I will melt out the bottoms, plug the wick hole and return holes with wood, put some 1/8" wood shims between top cap and bottom bearing. 

I will leave the babbit in the top caps as a reference and wire the mandrel to them and snug up the retaining collars I had made. 

Pictures will help explain it.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will take some pictures of my set up.
> 
> I will be pouring these vertical, one half at a time. I will melt out the bottoms, plug the wick hole and return holes with wood, put some 1/8" wood shims between top cap and bottom bearing.
> 
> ...


Good thing because I'm giving the deer in headlights look right now.:whistling:laughing:

Someone local making the collars?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Had my machinist turn the shaft down to match the journals and make me two collars. 
Shaft was 115 bucks for the steel, machinine work was 100 bucks. 

This jointer is starting to be an expensive project, not really though.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Had my machinist turn the shaft down to match the journals and make me two collars.
> Shaft was 115 bucks for the steel, machinine work was 100 bucks.
> 
> This jointer is starting to be an expensive project, not really though.


I was going to say... Expensive? Uh huh.:no:

Like a grand for a jointer that would cost 15k new. More probably, because no one makes a 30" jointer.

Anyone ever make a direct drive that big?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

That is so cool Darcy! A perfect fit that way. I never knew that's how they used to do them.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> That is so cool Darcy! A perfect fit that way. I never knew that's how they used to do them.


It's still in use for some things - it's really good for what it's good for....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

hdavis said:


> It's still in use for some things - it's really good for what it's good for....


They use it on the really big power gen sets. Would take days to replace a ball bearing, half a day to pour new.

It is a great bearing surface, you just have to learn how to set one up correctly.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Learn something new all the time from this place!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They use it on the really big power gen sets. Would take days to replace a ball bearing, half a day to pour new.


The lube pumps for them, too. They also fail somewhat gracefully under normal use.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Finally had some time to get back on this.

I freed the yoke from its straps that bound it, brought it home and bolted it back in the machine.

Drilled out the wick slots and the oil return holes in the bottom bearings, also cleaned up the ends on all the bearings. 

set the mandrel in the yoke, blued the journals and turned it several times. 

Pull mandrel and proceed to scrape off the spots with blue. Repeat.

One can be fairly aggressive with the scraping the first half dozen times. 

Still need more work on the bottoms, do the tops and then cut oil grooves.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

How do you scrape them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

With an old Mounds tool corp. Bearing scraper. I will take a picture of them


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Please do cause i pretty have no clue what's going on. I'm "assuming" you are tuning your pour with the scraping and checking it with the bluing


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> Please do cause i pretty have no clue what's going on. I'm "assuming" you are tuning your pour with the scraping and checking it with the bluing


Yes, even though I was careful with my set up and pour the babbit shrinks a little and may not be dead flat between the two bearings. 

I use high spot dye/bluing on the shaft and turn it in the bearings. 

The blue will rub off onto the bearings where it touches (really high spots will have a shiny metal spot surrounded by blue). 

I am shooting for 50% contact. I am also trying to make the journals have even contact from end to end on the bearings. 

Bearing scrapers:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes, even though I was careful with my set up and pour the babbit shrinks a little and may not be dead flat between the two bearings.
> 
> I use high spot dye/bluing on the shaft and turn it in the bearings.
> 
> ...


Couple questions... I know shocking, right?

What would you do if the pillow block was messed up and wouldnt allow the 2 halves to be lined up properly?

Second question (well, two in one), where does one buy babbitt metal and second do you know the mix of alloys?

I wish I had the balls to do stuff like this, my knowledge and gumption to attempt in machinery stops at about 1980.


----------

